# Prime Members $30 off Paperwhite and Voyage



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

All-New Kindle Paperwhite, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi) with Built-in Light, Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers

New kindle paperwhite and basic kindle are $20 off. Why would they put a new device on sale and not the voyage


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!  I purchased a Paperwhite as a gift on Saturday and just finished an online chat with Amazon where they agreed to credit the $20 price difference.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cc1013 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I purchased a Paperwhite as a gift on Saturday and just finished an online chat with Amazon where they agreed to credit the $20 price difference.


They're good that way.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Like the paperwhite feature, and ability for the backlight as I have one of the old grey background Kindles and still use a flashlight in bed with it. Maybe Santa will bring.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

There is now an Amazon Prime deal of $30 off either the Paperwhite or Voyage. Limited time offer so don't know when it ends. Discount will be applied at checkout. I'm ready to update my old Kindle Keyboard. Just don't know which one to get.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sleepy6553 said:


> There is now an Amazon Prime deal of $30 off either the Paperwhite or Voyage. Limited time offer so don't know when it ends. Discount will be applied at checkout. I'm ready to update my old Kindle Keyboard. Just don't know which one to get.


Speculation in another thread is that the discount on the Voyage could indicate a new model soon to be announced/released. No way to know for sure, of course. And the current models are both awesome -- I'm not sure what they could add to make 'em awesome-er.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

I figured it was a sign that new models would be released. I had to put off purchasing a new one a few months ago because we were in the midst of vacation plans and never got around to it. Glad I waited now. I think I will go for the Voyage as it will be a big step up from my old Kindle Keyboard. Do I click on the ad at the top of the screen (KB featured Book with a link to Amazon) to order so the forum gets a small commission, or is there another link I'm not seeing?

Christine


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

sleepy6553 said:


> I figured it was a sign that new models would be released. I had to put off purchasing a new one a few months ago because we were in the midst of vacation plans and never got around to it. Glad I waited now. I think I will go for the Voyage as it will be a big step up from my old Kindle Keyboard. Do I click on the ad at the top of the screen (KB featured Book with a link to Amazon) to order so the forum gets a small commission, or is there another link I'm not seeing?
> 
> Christine


It's the small line of links you want that are above the book link. The 4th one over, Kindles. Then pull down to New! Kindle Voyage. That'll get you there.
FYI... The link to the Kindle Paperwhite is to an older model, not the present one.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you! I'm ordering it now.

Christine


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

On the new PW, do the special offers pop-up while you're reading?

Can you buy the new PW without special offers?

Thx!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Special offers are only seen on the home page and when the device is off.  It leaves an ad on the screen when you turn it off or put it to sleep.  On the home page it's a small bar across the bottom of the screen.

Even though you'll never see special offers at any other time, such as when reading, they still bother me and I always get Kindles without them.  I want to feel like the device is mine, not Amazon's.

Barry


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Arclight said:


> On the new PW, do the special offers pop-up while you're reading?
> 
> Can you buy the new PW without special offers?
> 
> Thx!


Yes, you can buy the current PW without offers. When you add it to your cart, the site will say something like "Customize and add to cart". Then it allows you to choose wi-fi or 3G, special offers or not, and a couple of other things.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Just thought I would share...I am seeing a special Prime member offer for $30 off Paperwhite or Voyage when I go to my Amazon page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged two similar topics . . . sorry for any confusion!

For convenience -- here are direct links to the models currently on sale for Prime members:

The Voyage


The Paperwhite


Be sure to double check configurations when ordering -- both come with or without 3G and with or without special offers.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sometimes the models without special offers show that they will take longer to ship.  You can always purchase a Kindle with special offers and then buy out of them later if you find that they are not for you.  I did that with my Voyage last year.  By the time I got my order in, the one with special offers would arrive about a week after release day.  So I ordered one with them instead and just spent the extra money when it first arrived.
Honestly, the special offers aren't that intrusive and you can use the extra money for books so that's a good thing.  But I ended up with too many ads for things I wasn't interested in (diapers) and the day that there was a lizard picture on the screen was the day that I bought out of them on that model.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Sometimes the models without special offers show that they will take longer to ship. You can always purchase a Kindle with special offers and then buy out of them later if you find that they are not for you. I did that with my Voyage last year. By the time I got my order in, the one with special offers would arrive about a week after release day. So I ordered one with them instead and just spent the extra money when it first arrived.
> Honestly, the special offers aren't that intrusive and you can use the extra money for books so that's a good thing. But I ended up with too many ads for things I wasn't interested in (diapers) and the day that there was a lizard picture on the screen was the day that I bought out of them on that model.


FWIW, the only special offers I ever see on my PW are for books or advertising Prime. On the Fire I sometimes see movies and games/apps. The don't do many physical items any more though occasionally there will be a 'Fire Exclusive' on some piece of tech.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For anyone uncertain, count this as another endorsement of saving a few bucks with Special Offers. If you somehow find them intolerable, you can buy out later, but I suggest saving the money for the unintrusive ads.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Thx to all re my spec offers questions!


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

So, would this Prime Discount be a signal that a new Kindle is forth coming? Perhaps, Amazon is trying to clear old stock in advance of new?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Arclight said:


> So, would this Prime Discount be a signal that a new Kindle is forth coming? Perhaps, Amazon is trying to clear old stock in advance of new?


I'd go with Yes. The Voyage is now a year old.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

sleepy6553 said:


> There is now an Amazon Prime deal of $30 off either the Paperwhite or Voyage. Limited time offer so don't know when it ends. Discount will be applied at checkout. I'm ready to update my old Kindle Keyboard. Just don't know which one to get.


The $30-off sale is still ongoing for Amazon Prime members. I just purchased my first Paperwhite at the discounted price.

My Kindle Keyboard (K3) still works, but the Paperwhite's screen clarity is much better.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, this has no basis in fact and I'm probably way off base, but do you suppose Amazon could discontinue the Voyage and perhaps give some of its features to a new Paperwhite?


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

My Kindle PW goes back to early 2013.
Time for a new one?  Sometimes when I open the cover, the light doesn't come on, I guess that's a good enough excuse.
PW or Voyage?  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I would hate to talk you out of a new one but I've had 5 Paperwhites and a Voyage as well as several Kobos and all sometimes fail to liht up when I open the cover.  I've rotated the covers and some covers do that more than others.  I'm pretty sure it's the cover, not the device.

If you need a replacement excuse my Paperwhite 1 has the least even liht and is considerably slower.

Barry


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

KayakerNC said:


> My Kindle PW goes back to early 2013.
> Time for a new one? Sometimes when I open the cover, the light doesn't come on, I guess that's a good enough excuse.
> PW or Voyage? Decisions, decisions.


Yes, time for a new one. I recommend the Voyage. It's a good price, and I don't think it's been on sale before.


----------

